# My Daughter's Horse Show



## michickenwrangler (Jun 13, 2010)

She rode my friend's horse who is a double-registered Pinto/APHA. We just went into leadline and she was the only competitor, but the judge said she said up nicely and was quiet with her hands. She needs to work on keeping her heels down, but hey, she's only 5.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 13, 2010)

That is great that she is trying. She looks like she was enjoying herself.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 13, 2010)

She looks nice and quiet, well positioned in the saddle.  For short boots, she needs leather garter straps under her knees to be correctly attired.  One of those weird old rules.  Horse leader should be wearing a helmet and jacket, to better coordinate with the child's attire.  Also with helmet wear, child is getting a good example from the older person in safety.  Kids do as they are shown, not just told.  

Glad she got good comments from the Judge and appears to be having a good time.  Nice to have such a quiet horse to borrow for these kind of classes.


----------

